# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoederverzakking

## gabriele

mijn moeder is 89 jaar en heeft nu een baarmoederverzakking. zij wilt geen operatie meer uit angst voor verdoving. bestaat er een andere behandeling b.v. een ring plaatsen? met dank gabriele

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gabriele,

Wat vervelend voor je moeder, ik kan me voorstellen dat zij een operatie niet aandurft.
*Behandeling*
Een verzakking kan soms gecorrigeerd worden door het inbrengen van een pessarium (= ring) in de schede, in andere gevallen is operatief ingrijpen nodig. De operatie wordt soms uitgesteld als de vrouw nog kinderen wenst. Een bevalling kan namelijk het effect van de operatie tenietdoen. dat valt hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ederverzakking te lezen.
Hopelijk kun je deze mogelijkheid aan de behandelend arts of gynaecoloog voorleggen en is dat een mogelijkheid voor je moeder!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gabriele,

Ik sluit me helemaal aan wat Luuss hierboven mij verteld heeft, en wil je verder ook heel veel sterkte en succes wensen met je moeder!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sietske763

@gabrielle,
is je moeder bang voor narcose en/of epidurale verdoving?
en wordt de baarmoeder (event,)vaginaal verwijderd of via een buik ok?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Gabriele,

Heeft je moeder inmiddels al besloten wat voor soort behandeling ze tegen de baarmoederverzakking gaat doen (of misschien al heeft laten doen)?

----------

